# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Algo muy extraño

## pscmax

A mi me pasa una cosa no se como lo hago. Elijo 4 o 5 cartas, de ellas elijo una, después las barajeo hasta mas no poder y no se donde esta la carta elejida, pongo todas en orizontal y separadas voy pasando la mano 1 por 1 sin tocarlas y siempre hay una que cuando paso la mano por encima suya noto la mano mas fria o mas caliente que las demas, cojo esa y la elimino (no es la carta) y voy eliminando todas de esta forma hsta que queda 1, que la que elijida. Es una cosa muy rara, mi hemano lo probo tambien y le salio. Kisiera que lo probarais vosotros, para saber si es pura chorra o que ,porque estoy flipando. :shock:

----------


## Aledo

No lo entiendo muy bien... La primera carta que eliminas, lo haces si está demasiado fría o demasiado caliente¿? Lo lógico sería que la carta elegida estuviera caliente, pero sería tan poca la diferencia con las demás... Si te puedes explicar un pelín mejor... Saludos¡¡¡

----------


## pscmax

Ok

Eliminas la carta que cuando pasas la mono sobre ella(sin tocarla a unos centimetros) esté mas caliente . Así con todas.

Parece de locos pero a mi me funciona lo acabo de hacer

----------


## pscmax

A y no te precipites a eliminar que si lo haces fallaras

----------


## pscmax

Cuando as eliminado una. Vuelves a eliminar la mas caliente de las 3 despues la m´s caliente de las 2 y queda la carta. Para practicar hazlo con 3 cartas negras y una roja

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Cuántas veces lo has hecho y cuántas veces te ha salido?

----------


## pscmax

Lo he hecho por lo menos 21 veces pork lo descubri hace mucho y no lo ago amenudo y de esas veves 18-17 me han salido

----------


## pscmax

Pocierto, ¿parece que soy un loco de la vida? :?  :roll:   :Wink:

----------


## pscmax

Porque no quiero decir que tengo ultrapoderes,rayos-X o soy Harry Potter e...

----------


## Alex87

pero la carta la eliges tu :Confused:  o la elige otra persona :Confused: ?porq claro si la eliges tu ya sabes cual es y vas quitando las q sabes q no son.aunq no lo hagas aposta lo haras buscando alguna razon, es sicologico.
si la carta la elige otra persona ya es un poco mas desconcertante.

me he releido tu mensaje y a entendi lo q decias.lo he probado com diez veces y me ha salido una pero de coña.a saber como te sale.

saludos

----------


## pscmax

La elijes tu o el espectador da = . Pero hombere se ponen las cartas boca abajo. Y se barajean sin mirarlas y tambien puede barajar el espectador sin al ejecutante mirar

----------


## Pardo

Es curioso... El que notes calor o frio en una solo, y esta se elimine... pues hay 4 que no son, si fueran "poderes sensitivos" lo logico seria sentir algo distinto con la elegida (la distinta a las demas), pero no al contrario...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Ah, menos mal que Pardo ha dicho eso de que hay 4 "malas". No se porqué me habia imaginado que era luego con toda la baraja completa ... (sí, te estaba tomando por loco)  :D 

De todas formas, yo soy un poco como el Apostol Santo Tomás, si no meto en dedo en la llaga no creo.

¡Un abrazo!

----------


## ERNEKOF

recuerdo que hace aprox 10 años un periodista argentino invito a su programa a una persona que podia decir el color de algo con solo tocarlo.
parecia bastante real porque participaba el publico y no pude descubrir ninguna trampa.Tambien le daban una hoja de diario con titulares grandes y estapersona iba pasando el dedo y la mano y podia practicamentge leer lo que decia con solo acercar la mano y recorrer las letras con los dedos. 
Si realmente podes hacer eso que decis y tu hermano tambien tal vez sea algun tipo de percepcion extrasensorial. No creo mucho en estas cosas pero prefiero creerte que no creerte. Si realmente haces eso que decis, ejercitalo que vas a recorrer el mundo. Suerte !!

----------


## pscmax

xDDD si solo son 5 o 4 no toda la baraja, pero no creo que tenga esos poderes ni yo ni mi hermano , mi hermano lo hizo solo una vez

----------


## pscmax

Bueno a todo esto alguien lo ha probado?

----------


## Manelman

¡Lo tengo, lo tengo! :shock: 

Primero pensé que podía ser causa de un extraño poder extra sensorial...

Luego pensé que podía ser simplemente fruto de la casualidad...

También pensé que la estadística es una de las ciencias más exactas...

Pero al final, después de barajar todas las posibilidades, creo que he llegado a la conclusión...¡Yo soy tu padre!

¡Os parece raro que le salga ese juego y no os parece raro que Dark Vader sea aficionado a la magia con cartas! :P 

Salu2!

----------


## Pardo

Jajajajaja... cuanta razon tienes!!!! Pero si es el mas poderoso del Universo!!! como no se nos habia ocurrido antes... 

Salud!

----------


## Sanblasino

ESTOY FLIPANDO!!!
lo acabo de hacer4 veces, y me a salido las 4 veces, no e fallado ninguna.
pscmax, no seras mi padre no? :D

----------


## Marco Antonio

A ver si dejáis de beber... o algo mejor.... dejar de darle a las drogas de diseño.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## pscmax

xDDD  :Lol:

----------


## Sanblasino

que pena... a la 7º vez he fallado, pero cuando solo quedaban 2 cartas :D 
tendre que practicar mas...
saludos

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Trato hecho ..

Hace años, Bertín Osborne presentaba este juego en antena 3. Tras pasar una prueba, el concursante optaba a unos premios, que tenia que ir descartando, que si la caja 2, la puerta 3, o 100.000 pesetas …

Bien, supongamos que nos ofrecen la puerta 1, 2 y 3. Solo una de ellas tiene premios, las demás, nada de nada. 

Elegimos la puerta 2 (por ejemplo, podría haber sido cualquier otra), y tras nuestra elección nos muestran que en otra puerta, por ejemplo la 3 (podría haber sido la 1), no hay nada de nada. 

Así que tenemos la opción de seguir con la puerta 2, la “elegida primeramente”, o bien cambiar a la 1, que aún no sabemos que hay. ¿Qué hacemos? ¿Nos quedamos con la dos, o con la uno?

Parece que la probabilidad es del 50% .. o el premio está en uno, o en dos.

Pues No! Lo más aconsejable es cambiar de caja …

Pongamos un caso extremo … 52 cajas, solo una tiene premio. Elegimos la caja 10 por ejemplo  ¿Habremos dado con el premio? Lo más probable es que no …

… y nos muestran el contenido de todas las cajas, menos la nuestra, y la “caja 2”. ¿Qué hacemos? ¿Cambiamos a la caja 2, o nos quedamos con nuestra primera elección, la caja 10? Recordad que la caja 10 la habíamos elegido entre 52 cajas … Estoy seguro que todos cambiaríamos de caja.

Bueno, al igual que trato hecho, o allá tú, o “tu juego de 5 cartas”, no se basa en la probabilidad de encontrarla, sino en la probabilidad de no encontrarla, que es siempre la mayor.

4/5, 3/4, 2/3 y 1/2 … 

Puedes hacer la prueba con 52 cartas, muy probablemente no la encuentres hasta que te queden unas 10 ..

----------


## pujoman

Touché 3DD

----------


## MrKhaki

3D esa misma explicación la usan en uno de los capítulos de la primera temporada de Numb3rs :D

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

No se que es Numb3rs .. a mi me lo contó una amiga que estudia exactas.

¿De que va Numb3rs? ¿Es interesante? ¿Canal, hora?

Me contó que esta idea la expusó por primera vez una mujer, que nadie le hacia caso, todo el mundo sostenia que la probabilidad era del 50%, hasta que ella lo demostró con lapiz y papel.

De esto te estoy hablando de hará 4 años.

----------


## ALEX ALAN

No te preocupes con eso que te pasa con las cartas, ya que no es ni bueno ni malo.Simplemente... es mentira.

----------


## eidanyoson

Seguro que los "creadores" de concursos saben eso desde hace mucho más de 4 años. Y la mayoría de la gente por "intuición" también.
 Es de lógica.
 aunque claro, con lo que nadie cuenta es con los nervios de los concursantes, que a veces juega tan malas pasadas a los "creadores" de concursos, que hasta a veces, los concursantes, ganan algo y todo.   :Lol:  

 (yo siempre pensé que en el juego de las cajas, por ejemplo, pueden poner el premio que quieran cuando quieran, a fin de cuentas para un mago no sería difícil poner el premio que quieras en cualquiera de las 52 cajas en un momento dado. Dicho de otra forma, te dan el premio que "ellos quieren darte)

----------

